# Torna la mala a Milano nella mostra a palazzo Morando



## brenin (10 Novembre 2017)

Fotografie, oggetti, giornali, verbali per un tuffo nella storia sanguinaria e (poco) romantica della “ligera” .

«Milano come Chicago». «La rapina del secolo stamane a Milano». 
Sono solo alcuni dei titoli delle prime pagine dei giornali cittadini che fanno bella mostra sulle pareti di “Milano e la Mala” (dal 9 novembre al 11 febbraio a Palazzo Morando), l’esposizione che racconta quarant’anni di criminalità nella città meneghina. Parole e frasi che testimoniano quanto fosse diversa la metropoli di ieri. Un luogo in cui l’allarme per la questione sicurezza si tradusse anche nell’installazione di alcune colonnine telefoniche con cui raggiungere direttamente la Polizia e denunciare quanto si era visto. «Parte di questa storia l’ho vissuta da giovanissimo funzionario e ricordo come quelli degli anni ’80 furono momenti in cui non si poteva respirare. L’aggressività e la violenza era alle stelle. I morti venivano lasciati per strada», racconta il questore Marcello Cardona. 

La mostra inizia con le prime bande che si aggiravano per la città nell’immediato dopoguerra. Un’epoca quasi romantica, quella della Ligera (come veniva definita la delinquenza milanese fin dalla fine del XiX secolo) e spesso ricordata nelle canzoni popolari. Un’epoca che visse il suo apice con la rapina di Via Osoppo avvenuto nel 1958. Allora, sette uomini assaltarono un portavalori in pieno centro impossessandosi di un bottino da 164 milioni di lire. Il tutto senza sparare nemmeno un colpo. Col ventennio 1960-80, però, si inaugura la fase più cruenta della criminalità cittadina. Le bande, strutturate, omogenee, a volte di stampo mafioso iniziarono a prendere possesso delle varie attività clandestine: prostituzione, gioco d’azzardo e traffico di stupefacenti. I nomi di Francis Turatello, Angelo Epaminonda e Renato Vallanzasca iniziarono a prendere sempre più spazio nelle cronache contribuendo a creare una vera e proprio atmosfera da Far West.  

Non mancano, nel percorso per immagini, anche una serie di reperti e oggetti del tutto particolari: i dadi delle bische clandestine, la custodia del mitra di Renato Lutring, le armi di ordinanza della polizia e quelle sequestrate ai malviventi, le schede biografiche degli arrestati. Un insieme che, nelle intenzioni del curatore Stefano Galli, racconta «la storia di Milano con un taglio insolito». Emergono così dagli archivi le storie dei feroci killer Apaches o i più elegante “tre milord” (che gestivano il racket in zona Ticinese e Porta Genova). Per non parlare delle collusioni fra criminalità e ambienti sovversivi durante le tensioni sociali degli anni ’70: «In questo decennio la città cambiò la propria socialità. Rapine e rapimenti avevano creato una sorta di coprifuoco. Successivamente poi, la criminalità arrivò a controllare monopolisticamente tutto, il traffico di droga in primis, ma anche le bische e i night club», ha spiegato Galli.  

Per contrasto, però, la storia della malavita racconta anche le vicende di quanti gli si sono opposti: ufficiali, militari, agenti, magistrati. Tutti servitori dello stato che per dovere hanno affrontato in prima linea la minaccia della criminalità. A figure come il commissario Mario Nardone e il futuro questore Achille Serra è dedicata l’ultima parte della mostra dove trova posto l’evoluzione delle tecniche di contrasto alla criminalità messe in campo dalle forze dell’ordine. «Grazie al lavoro meticoloso e tenace delle forze dell’ordine, oggi il miglioramento a livello sociale è innegabile. Per questo credo che Milano e la Mala sia anche una storia della Polizia di Stato», ha concluso il questore Cardona. 

qui : http://www.mostramalamilano.it/  il sito della mostra .

da La Stampa di oggi


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Fotografie, oggetti, giornali, verbali per un tuffo nella storia sanguinaria e (poco) romantica della “ligera” .
> 
> «Milano come Chicago». «La rapina del secolo stamane a Milano».
> Sono solo alcuni dei titoli delle prime pagine dei giornali cittadini che fanno bella mostra sulle pareti di “Milano e la Mala” (dal 9 novembre al 11 febbraio a Palazzo Morando), l’esposizione che racconta quarant’anni di criminalità nella città meneghina. Parole e frasi che testimoniano quanto fosse diversa la metropoli di ieri. Un luogo in cui l’allarme per la questione sicurezza si tradusse anche nell’installazione di alcune colonnine telefoniche con cui raggiungere direttamente la Polizia e denunciare quanto si era visto. «Parte di questa storia l’ho vissuta da giovanissimo funzionario e ricordo come quelli degli anni ’80 furono momenti in cui non si poteva respirare. L’aggressività e la violenza era alle stelle. I morti venivano lasciati per strada», racconta il questore Marcello Cardona.
> ...


pensa al sogno di un" museo della mafia" in un tempo dove le persone si stupiscano di tanta collusione omertà ferocia  e commuovono per quelle vittime inconsapevoli e consapevoli come falcone e borsellino .tutto un percorso chiuso nelle mura di un bel palazzo comunale :  storia e non più cronaca.
poi ti svegli e ti devi accontentare del mitra di luciano, "il solista"


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Fotografie, oggetti, giornali, verbali per un tuffo nella storia sanguinaria e (poco) romantica della “ligera” .
> 
> «Milano come Chicago». «La rapina del secolo stamane a Milano».
> Sono solo alcuni dei titoli delle prime pagine dei giornali cittadini che fanno bella mostra sulle pareti di “Milano e la Mala” (dal 9 novembre al 11 febbraio a Palazzo Morando), l’esposizione che racconta quarant’anni di criminalità nella città meneghina. Parole e frasi che testimoniano quanto fosse diversa la metropoli di ieri. Un luogo in cui l’allarme per la questione sicurezza si tradusse anche nell’installazione di alcune colonnine telefoniche con cui raggiungere direttamente la Polizia e denunciare quanto si era visto. «Parte di questa storia l’ho vissuta da giovanissimo funzionario e ricordo come quelli degli anni ’80 furono momenti in cui non si poteva respirare. L’aggressività e la violenza era alle stelle. I morti venivano lasciati per strada», racconta il questore Marcello Cardona.
> ...


 ricordo il sequestro di Emanuela Trapani ad opera di Vallanzasca e la presunta love story


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa al sogno di un" museo della mafia" in un tempo dove le persone si stupiscano di tanta collusione omertà ferocia  e commuovono per quelle vittime inconsapevoli e consapevoli come falcone e borsellino .tutto un percorso chiuso nelle mura di un bel palazzo comunale :  storia e non più cronaca.
> poi ti svegli e ti devi accontentare del mitra di luciano, "il solista"


I musei riguardano il passato.
La mafia è presente.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I musei riguardano il passato.
> La mafia è presente.


quel che dicevo.purtroppo


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa al sogno di un" museo della mafia" in un tempo dove le persone si stupiscano di tanta collusione omertà ferocia  e commuovono per quelle vittime inconsapevoli e consapevoli come falcone e borsellino .tutto un percorso chiuso nelle mura di un bel palazzo comunale :  storia e non più cronaca.
> poi ti svegli e ti devi accontentare del mitra di luciano, "il solista"


Un bellissimo sogno per un risveglio da incubo....

A proposito di sogno....  lo scorso gennaio si tenne una mostra a Marsiglia molto interessante, proprio intitolata "  Le rêve - le surréalisme dans l’inconscient "

qui : https://projecteurtv.com/art/expositions/exposition-le-reve-musee-cantini-marseille/

http://www.artspecialday.com/9art/2016/09/29/le-reve-mostra-a-marsiglia/

si può approfondire .


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2017)

traduco molto sommariamente ,da quel che ho capito , questa frase che trovo perfetta: fa che i sogni si realizzino  nella tua vita altrimenti la vita divorerà i tuoi sogni.
che non c'entra con marzullo
ad ogni modo , quando penso ai sogni, per me l'onirico per eccellenza è lui


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> traduco molto sommariamente ,da quel che ho capito , questa frase che trovo perfetta: fa che i sogni si realizzino nella tua vita altrimenti la vita divorerà i tuoi sogni. che non c'entra con marzullo ad ogni modo , quando penso ai sogni, per me l'onirico per eccellenza è luiView attachment 13338


    per me



    il grande pittore olandese, se si considera che è un dipinto del XV secolo,  rimane  insuperabile.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> per me
> 
> 
> 
> il grande pittore olandese, se si considera che è un dipinto del XV secolo,  rimane  insuperabile.


pensa che a me, pur riconoscendone l'enorme genio del "bosco" ....avvicina più all'incubo.nell'estetica e nel contenuto "feroce"


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che a me, pur riconoscendone l'enorme genio del "bosco" ....avvicina più all'incubo.nell'estetica e nel contenuto "feroce"


Hai perfettamente ragione, il "bosco" rappresenta un onirico inquietante, con talvolta un profondo senso dell'umorismo e del sarcasmo e con una critica molto " mirata " sui vizi capitali.  I suoi quadri sembrano visioni, molto spesso legate all'irrazionale, ad un mondo onirico popolato di chimere e di mostri, al continuo conflitto tra la natura umana ed i dettami religiosi.

Qui: http://artutto.it/lonirico-nellarte-miro-vs-chagall/  si trova un interessante confronto tra alcune opere di Chagall e di Mirò, nelle quali l'onirico è parte predominante ma espressa in modalità totalmente diverse rispetto al maestro olandese ( si veda, ad esempio, i richiami alla propria infanzia o la poliedrica gioiosità che sanno trasmettere ).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Fotografie, oggetti, giornali, verbali per un tuffo nella storia sanguinaria e (poco) romantica della “ligera” .
> 
> «Milano come Chicago». «La rapina del secolo stamane a Milano».
> Sono solo alcuni dei titoli delle prime pagine dei giornali cittadini che fanno bella mostra sulle pareti di “Milano e la Mala” (dal 9 novembre al 11 febbraio a Palazzo Morando), l’esposizione che racconta quarant’anni di criminalità nella città meneghina. Parole e frasi che testimoniano quanto fosse diversa la metropoli di ieri. Un luogo in cui l’allarme per la questione sicurezza si tradusse anche nell’installazione di alcune colonnine telefoniche con cui raggiungere direttamente la Polizia e denunciare quanto si era visto. «Parte di questa storia l’ho vissuta da giovanissimo funzionario e ricordo come quelli degli anni ’80 furono momenti in cui non si poteva respirare. L’aggressività e la violenza era alle stelle. I morti venivano lasciati per strada», racconta il questore Marcello Cardona.
> ...


Voi Osoppo era periferia, fuori dalla circonvallazione esterna. Proseguiva il tram perché è sulla strada per San Siro.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, il "bosco" rappresenta un onirico inquietante, con talvolta un profondo senso dell'umorismo e del sarcasmo e con una critica molto " mirata " sui vizi capitali.  I suoi quadri sembrano visioni, molto spesso legate all'irrazionale, ad un mondo onirico popolato di chimere e di mostri, al continuo conflitto tra la natura umana ed i dettami religiosi.
> 
> Qui: http://artutto.it/lonirico-nellarte-miro-vs-chagall/  si trova un interessante confronto tra alcune opere di Chagall e di Mirò, nelle quali l'onirico è parte predominante ma espressa in modalità totalmente diverse rispetto al maestro olandese ( si veda, ad esempio, i richiami alla propria infanzia o la poliedrica gioiosità che sanno trasmettere ).


adoro mirò.credo di aver visto delle sue stampe all'ospedale pediatrico gaslini, qui a genova ,se avessero messo hieronymus sarebbero stati incubi alla king...(che poi in it e altri libri pure lui sviluppa il suo concetto di male ...).
mirò ti mette il sorriso


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro mirò.credo di aver visto delle sue stampe all'ospedale pediatrico gaslini, qui a genova ,se avessero messo hieronymus sarebbero stati incubi alla king...(che poi in it e altri libri pure lui sviluppa il suo concetto di male ...).
> mirò ti mette il sorrisoView attachment 13344


Vero, citai Bosch riferendomi al risveglio dal sogno nel quale la mafia era solo un lontano ricordo....

Mirò è meraviglioso.... aggiungo un'opera di Magritte, al quale la nostra Rai ( 5 ) ha di recente dedicato un interessante documentario.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, citai Bosch riferendomi al risveglio dal sogno nel quale la mafia era solo un lontano ricordo....
> 
> Mirò è meraviglioso.... aggiungo un'opera di *Magritte, *al quale la nostra Rai ( 5 ) ha di recente dedicato un interessante documentario.


magritte per me è ironia pura.non so perchè  anche questa volta mi viene sempre in mente un immediato abbinamento cinematografico:
secret window (un altro di king) con johnny deep che a un certo punto si guarda allo specchio e vede la sua schiena...chiaro riferimento al falso specchio
no, aspetta ...alla reproduction interdite


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 13348
> magritte per me è ironia pura.non so perchè  anche questa volta mi viene sempre in mente un immediato abbinamento cinematografico:
> secret window (un altro di king) con johnny deep che a un certo punto si guarda allo specchio e vede la sua schiena...chiaro riferimento al falso specchio
> no, aspetta ...alla reproduction interdite


parlando di specchi..... qui :  http://www.didatticarte.it/Blog/?p=6519  c'è un ottimo scritto inerente alle opere che hanno per protagonista lo specchio ( non solo nella pittura ) , opere che abbracciano diversi secoli sino ad arrivare ai giorni nostri.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> parlando di specchi..... qui :  http://www.didatticarte.it/Blog/?p=6519  c'è un ottimo scritto inerente alle opere che hanno per protagonista lo specchio ( non solo nella pittura ) , opere che abbracciano diversi secoli sino ad arrivare ai giorni nostri.


che spettacolo!giustamente si parte con il narciso del caravaggio.grande suggerimento, grazie


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> che spettacolo!giustamente si parte con il narciso del caravaggio.grande suggerimento, grazie


Prego. Due artiste surrealiste, Remedios Varo e Leonora Carrington, le cui opere meritano, a mio avviso, attenzione.

qui : https://camminandoscalzi.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/il-surrealismo-magico-di-leonora-e-remedios/

https://unpodichimica.wordpress.com/2015/07/25/arte-e-chimica-remedios-varo-2-le-opere/

si può leggere qualcosa di interessante ( e ce ne sarebbe da scriverne.... ) .


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> parlando di specchi..... qui :  http://www.didatticarte.it/Blog/?p=6519  c'è un ottimo scritto inerente alle opere che hanno per protagonista lo specchio ( non solo nella pittura ) , opere che abbracciano diversi secoli sino ad arrivare ai giorni nostri.



Bell'articolo, si 

Ho dato una occhiata veloce ma lo voglio rileggere con calma 
Parlando di specchi, la mia mente mi porta subito a Pistoletto. Alcuni suoi lavori (parlo di quelli Anni 70, non dei più recenti e ripetitivi frattali) mi hanno sempre colpita. Anche i multipli.


----------

